# The Dark Horse RDA



## Alex (5/10/14)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Yiannaki (5/10/14)

I love that monster drip tip! 

This seems like a step forward in terms of air flow options.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Alex (5/10/14)

Yiannaki said:


> I love that monster drip tip!
> 
> This seems like a step forward in terms of air flow options.



I like the fact it screws together to lock the airflow.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

